# Is this a salvini Cichlid or not?



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

I went to the pet store and saw that the fish tank said Peacock bass but they had No bass and it was a Salvini by what they said,It's about 4 or maybe 5 inches and they told me it was a salvini so I bought it, I went home and googled images of them and they were Mostly all Yellow with 2 black rows/Stripes. Myne Has no Yellow and is more Brown with 1 row of black ? Please Help me , oh and I'm new here so sorry if I'm posting in the Wrong forum Section =D
P.s-This is random but,The pet store told me that the fish (Salvini) Gets from 9-12 inches big, should I just tell him they don't or what? [/img]


----------



## elirn (Apr 14, 2009)

No picture. 

My Salvini is usually brown unless she is excited (feeders or sees a male). I discovered the male phenomena by placing a food container with an image of a male cichlid in breeding color too close to the tank. :lol:

Stress can also play a big role in any cichlid's color.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbpONqQZ ... BvaVI78%3D

Thats A little 5 Second video of My Cichlid =D


----------



## Thatfishkid7 (Mar 19, 2012)

I think that is a hybrid


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

If its a Hybrid i heard that pet stores arent supposed to sell them without telling you or just sell them at all?


----------



## Thatfishkid7 (Mar 19, 2012)

Key word " supposed"


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

It is most definately not a salvini. Apears to be Parachromis dovii.
But really, we need more then 5 seconds of low quality video to positively identify a fish. A decent quality picture would probably do. No doubt the fish is Parachromis (or primarily so if it some kind of hybrid).


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> If its a Hybrid i heard that pet stores arent supposed to sell them without telling you or just sell them at all?


Not true at all. Most pet stores don't care. They just want to make a sale. I am sure there are pet store owners that do make their store tell you or won't accept hybrids but most don't give a ****. Just think about Flowerhorns. Flowerhorns are hybrids and I see them in just about every pet store. They stock what sells.



> It is most definately not a salvini. Apears to be Parachromis dovii.
> But really, we need more then 5 seconds of low quality video to positively identify a fish. A decent quality picture would probably do. No doubt the fish is Parachromis (or primarily so if it some kind of hybrid).


I see "some" Salvini coloration in the fish. I do agree that it has Parachromis in it. Dovii does fit the description. However, I think it definitely isn't pure. For sure a hybrid. I do agree more picture and video would be good.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Definitely a Parachromis. I'm not good on this species but possibly Friedrichsthali or loisellei

Pic from his vid









....Bill


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry for the quality of the video, but im looking at pictures of the "Parachromis dovii" and it definitly looks like my fish. Thanks you guys =D Oh and how much do they normally cost? If you dont mind me asking ?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont think its a Dovii, and for your sake, I hope not as the get 20+" and need a 200+ gallon and dont like tankmates.

...Bill


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Im the kind of person that like fish that are really agressive and get really big haha (im not trying to be rude or anything here when i say that) I have big tanks for storage but not setting them up yet because im moving in a few months. ill post a Longer and better video soon =D like in a few minutes probably


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTFeOE6t ... YFC8uFOik=

Once again sorry if video quality is bad . skip to about 0:26


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the new video. Can see the colors better 

In the middle of the fish it has colors of another fish and in the front is descriptions of a parachromis. It could have Salvini in it or I am seeing possible Festae as well. Either way this fish has potential of getting big. For sure seems to have parachromis in it, which just that alone could give it genes to get at least 12 inches.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

It looks to me like a young _dovii_, possibly female. I don't believe it is any sort of hybrid from what I see in that last video. It is a bit dark, but that's likely due to the black substrate.


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright thanks , did you see enough of the fish or Would you want me to take a better more clear video closer to the fish?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

ZachIs808 said:


> Alright thanks , did you see enough of the fish or Would you want me to take a better more clear video closer to the fish?


I think to be more certain, more clear video or a decent picture would really help. One trait that could help distinguish Parachromis dovii from P. fredrichsthalii, P. loisellei, and P. motoguense is a black spot at the very base of the pectorial fin. Only P. dovii and P. managuense typically pocess this trait, and we know the fish is not P. managuense, for sure. Can't tell at all from the videos wether this trait is present or not


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

idk if this is good enough video , hope it helps =D


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

There is a black dot right next To the Fin , like in front of it but there is not one that I know of on him, ia there a certain time they get the dot or no?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

ZachIs808 said:


> There is a black dot right next To the Fin , like in front of it but there is not one that I know of on him, ia there a certain time they get the dot or no?


What are you refferring to when you say " next to the fin" :-? as the pectorial fins are PAIRED fins,one on each side of the fish , right behind the gills! And yes it is right on the fin at it's base and actually moves with the fin since it is right on the base of the fin. At the very young juvie stage it would long ago have this marking, if it is P. dovii. But like I say, can't make out too much from your videos.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Last link doesn't work for your videos. So here's a link to the new video:




I put it on full screen and stopped and started the video through out. It certainly does apear to pocess the spot at the base of the pectorial fins. More then that, looking at the fish numerous times through out almost 2 minutes, I would definately be more sure then before that it is P. dovii.

What size of tank do you have?


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright , and he's only in a 20 right now, I'm getting a 55 today for him , and a 90 next month, I will just keep moving him to bigger aquariums . What size do you reccomend for now, he's only about 4 or 5 inches, or I just would say slightly bigger then an iphone


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

He/She is looking good in the last vid.

I would go straight to a 6' tank. If not a 75g (same as a 90g but not as tall) will do.

...Bill


----------



## ZachIs808 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright thanks =D


----------

